# Snow blower tire is flat, confused on what to do.



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

From the photo I cannot see how the rim is mounted, such as lug nuts, etc. IF you can get the wheel off take it to a tire sales store. Ask, nicely, IF they would mind putting some air into the tire. IF the bead of the tire has not come loose this will be easy. IF the bead has come loose then they know how to re-set the bead. As far as a tube for this size tire: I have found tubes for my lawn equipment, pressure washer, and stuff by asking at a tire store IF they can get one from their tire distributor. I have never had one tell me no. And IF you do get a tube from a local tire store let them install it, as they did you a favor by getting it for you.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Take the wheel off with the tire on it, any place that repairs lawn mowers will fix it.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I've never fixed a tubeless tire and watching youtube videos make it look hard dealing with beads etc. Some suggested said to put a tube in it but I can't find one the same size as my tire. At this point since it's been sitting outside without a tire for months now I would just buy a brand new tire but I'm assuming I would have to buy the rim and tire combo? Please help. :biggrin2:


Exactly. They sell them at any tractor supply, big box, or hardware store for about 20 bucks or less. I agree with you, that would be the easiest and quickest way to fix it. Done.

The other option is to do what was already mentioned. Done.

If you are still determine to fix it yourself; Plug the leak, then fill it with air. The tricky part about putting air into a tubeless tire is, as you found out, the air comes out as fast as its going in, still leaving the tire flat. It's not making a good seal. The work around; Put a rope around the tire, tie a knot on top, use a handle like a hammer or something, twist it like a turneaget, couple turns should do it, so the bead is sealed, then fill with air. I've done this many times and it works.


----------



## OvenMaster (Jan 18, 2016)

Canarywood1 said:


> Take the wheel off with the tire on it, any place that repairs lawn mowers will fix it.


That's what I did last winter. Tubeless tire went flat, took it to a tire shop. They took the tire off, put a tube in, remounted and reinflated the whole thing. 10 minutes and $5. Done.


----------



## crabjoe (Dec 18, 2015)

You just need a few large screwdrivers and some liquid dish soap to pull the tire off and put the new one on... I've done it a few times and it ain't hard. When I 1st did it, it was harder to find the replacement tire, then it was to fix it.

BTW that video with the rope and hammer to reset the bead ... I just put my electric air pump on it and the squeeze around the tire. If that hadn't worked, I was thinking of using a ratchet strap on it...


----------

